
Ask HN: How feasible is it to become proficient in several disciplines? - diehunde
For example to become a professional in:<p>- back-end api development<p>- DevOps<p>- Data Engineer (big data, data science, ML, etc)
======
westurner
It is feasible, though as with any type of specialization, you're then a "jack
of all trades, master of none". Maybe a title like "Full Stack Data Engineer"
would be descriptive.

You could write an OAuth API for accepting and performing analysis of datasets
(model fitting / parameter estimation; classification or prediction), write a
test suite, write Kubernetes YAML for a load-balanced geodistributed
dev/test/prod architecture, and continuously deploy said application (from
branch merges, optionally with a manual confirmation step; e.g. with GitLab
CI) and still not be an actual Data Engineer.

------
CyberFonic
It certainly is feasible.

Become proficient in one discipline before moving onto the next one. One at a
time. Use your increasing proficiency as stepping stones towards full-stack
roles.

If you try to learn too many skills in parallel, you will become a jack of all
trades and lose traction as newer technologies gain favor. You really will be
more successful by following quality rather than quantity strategy.

